# Liste für dataTable (JSF) manuell füllen



## d.ausstroit (24. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich benötige eine Liste um die darin enthaltenen Werte auf einer JSF-Seite mittels <h:dataTable> anzuzeigen. Wenn ich mir die Werte mit einem SQL-Select und "query.getResultList();" selektiere klappt das ohne Probleme. 

Ich möchte die Liste aber manuell füllen. Dafür benötige ich drei Spalten für Straße, Plz und Ort. Diese möchte ich als Tabelle darstellen. Wie muss ich denn nun die "list"-Variable füllen, damit <h:dataTable> diese dann korrekt darstellt?

danke im voraus für die Hilfe

d.ausstroit

PS: Ich habe die Frage auch schon in einem anderen Forum gestellt, aber bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## freez (27. Apr 2008)

ein ganz normales Array mit deinen Objekten Reicht völlig aus.


```
Anschrift anschriften[]
```


----------



## d.ausstroit (28. Apr 2008)

Hai freez,

kannst Du mir vielleicht ein zusammenhängendes Beispiel posten, damit ich sehe, wie das funktioniert.

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe

d.ausstroit


----------

